# Dangerous work



## 2 Guys With Saw (Aug 21, 2004)

:blob5: 

I read an article in the Edmonton Journal, dated August 20, 2004 . Arborist Sets Record For Scaling Trees, in this article it says, quote "Arborists have one of the most dangerous jobs in the world. In the U.S., their work ranks fifth on the list of most dangerous jobs; less hazardous than being a bush pilot but far more risky than firefighting. Their 10 times more likely to die on the job than are office workers.

Just something to think about and be aware of.

Stay Safe, and Walk Tall!!

2 Guys


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 21, 2004)

It's either us, or those king crab catchers. We trade off every year or so.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey, I have thought about doing the crab fishing or smoke jumpin then a time or two. Now that I have a kid on the way, my wife wont let me do that crazy stuff.

Kenn


----------

